# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ هندسه 1 و 2 و 3 >  معادله عمود مشترک دو خط متنافر

## M.H74

دوستان کسی میدونه که 
از مبحث معادله عمود مشترک دو خط متنافر سوال میاد یا نه ؟

----------


## vhd

> دوستان کسی میدونه که 
> از مبحث معادله عمود مشترک دو خط متنافر سوال میاد یا نه ؟


تا اونجایی ک من میدونم نمیاد

----------


## M o h a m m a d

> دوستان کسی میدونه که 
> از مبحث معادله عمود مشترک دو خط متنافر سوال میاد یا نه ؟


*
×عنوان مناسب نبود ویرایش شد×*

----------


## Amir James

در كنكور خير، در آزمون هاي آزمايشي بله! چيزيم نداره، ٢ نقطه بر حسب t1,t2 رو هر خط، خط اين ٢ رو مينويسيم و ضرب خارجيش در بردار هادي هر يك از خطوط بايد ٠ باشه، t1,t,2 بدست مياد. هادي بدست مياريم، معادله مينويسيم

----------


## M.H74

دوست عزیز توضیحی که گفتی اشتباه بود 
بعدنم این معادله فقط در حالت خاص میشه بدستش آورد

----------


## Amir James

ببين جَوون، تو وقتي نميفهمي معنيش نيس "من" اشتباه كنم! عمود مشترك ٢ خط متنافر يعني چي؟
٢ خط متنافر داريم، اوكي؟ روي هركدوم يه نقطه مثلا a , b در نظر ميگيريم. نقطه ميدوني چيه؟ آره؟ 
خب فرض كردن يعني چي؟ يعني فك كن كه بردار ab عمود مشترك باشه! خب؟ حالا بايد مختصات نقاط a,b بدس بياد، فرضا معادله خطي كه a رو روش فرض كرديم باشه x=(y-2)/2 = -z حالا بر حسبt  ميشه:
A: X= t , y=2t+2 , z= -t
حاليته؟ حالا روي اون خط ديگه هم كه b رو فرض كرديم همينطوري بر حسب يه متغيري مينويسيم! مثلا ميشه:
B: X=  r , y= 3r , Z=-r+3
حالا مياي بر حسب r,t مختصات بردار  ab رو بدست مياري:
Ab= (  r-t , 3r - 2t - 2 , -r+3 +t )
حالا شما مختصات فرضي عمود مشترك رو داري! آره يا نه جَوون؟
حالا اگه ضرب داخلي ياد داري، ميدوني كه ضرب داخلي ٢ بردار عمود صفر ميشه!
يعني ضرب داخلي بردار ab در بردار هاي هادي ٢ خط فرض مسئله صفره! حالا r, t بدست مياد! ياد داري؟( اينجا يكم سخت تره چون بردار ها فرضيه )
حالا r,t رو داري، aوb بدست مياد. بردارشم بدست مياد. اصن ميدوني يه چيو؟ لازم نبود a,b هر ٢ بدست بياد! چرا پَ حساب كردي؟ چون حاليت ني! هم خود a كافيه! هادي عمود مشترك ميشه ضرب خارجي ٢ تا بردار هادي بردار هاي فرض سوال!
حالا يه نقطه داري، بردار هادي ام داري! ميتوني معادله رو بنويسي؟
طول عمود مشترك هم از تقسيم مساحت متوازي السطوحي كه ٣ بردارش بردار هاي هادي ٢ خط فرض و بردار ديگه اش هم ab هست كه هر كدوم نقطه دلخواه روي ٢ خط هست، مساحت تقسيم بر ضرب داخلي ٢ بردار هادي! گرفتي؟؟
تو پست قبلي جوري توضيح دادم كه بچه هاي مدرسه خودمون حاليشون ميشه وقتي ميپرسن! ببخشيد حواسم نبود!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## M.H74

ممنون میشم به صورت دستی یا تایپی این توضیحات رو بذاری

----------


## Amir James

معذرت از ديلِي.

----------


## Edward

داداش ممنون از توضیح مفیدت!این عکسه واسه کدوم کتابه؟ من معادله ی عمود مشترک رو قبلا ندیدم!!!!

----------


## Lovesick

من که امروز هندسه پیش میخوندم اینو خوندم ! کتابو نگاه نکردم ولی فک کنم ماله کتاب پیش ریاضی باشه !

----------


## Amir James

ادوارد: كتاب هندسه تحليلي خوشخوان

----------


## broken angel

kheili hendese tahlili moshkele.man asln nemitonm yadesh begiram.chejori mitonm to in dars qavitar sham? :Y (419):

----------


## broken angel

?!

----------


## ebi18

> kheili hendese tahlili moshkele.man asln nemitonm yadesh begiram.chejori mitonm to in dars qavitar sham?


کتاب کمک آموزشی دارین یا نه؟اگه ندارین برین کتاب فروشی کتابایی مث آموزش فار،تست گاج نقره ای،نشر الگو و چندتا منبع معتبر دیگه رو ببینید با کدومش راحت ترید.مهم ترین چیزی که باعث میشه توی این درس قوی تر بشید* مفهومی یاد گرفتن* اونه.خیلی ها میگن هندسه تحلیلی درسِ فرمولیه!اما اینطور نیس و باید کاملا مفهومی یاد گرفته بشه چون تا نفهمید تست از شما چی میخواد نمیتونید حلش کنید.
کتابی که تعریفشو شنیدم که توی هندسه تحلیلی و گسسته خوب کار کرده کتاب آموزش  انتشارات فار هستش.

----------


## Amir James

اولا: فارسي تايپ كنيد.
دوما: بين كتب بازار:
فار فرمول و سوالات بيخود زياد داره
الگو سطحش بالاست
خوشخوان كتاب مناسبي براي هر سطحي هست
گاج هم كتاب مناسبي هست جهت هر سطحي

براي تقويت اين درس: تمرين تمرين تمرين. هر سوالو خداقل ٢ بار حل كنيد گرچه درست حل كرديد! تست زياد بزنيد! زياد! درس فوق العاده راحتيه. هيچ درسي سخت نيست، اين ماييم كه تو يكي حرفه اي تو يكي نوبيم!

----------


## broken angel

mersiii babate rahnamitoon.saie khodamo mikonaam

----------

